# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نیاز شدید به راهنمایی(چندین سال پشت کنکور)

## KingFrosta

سلام دوستان عزیز
بابت تاپیک معذرت میخوام اما واقعا چاره ای نداشتم و به شدت به نظر شخص دیگه ای غیر از خودم احتیاج دارم
یه خلاصه در مورد خودم بگم: من سمپادی بودم و سال 94 اولین کنکورم رو دادم یعنی تا الان 7 بار کنکور دادم و 6 سال پشت کنکوری بودم
بدترین رتبه ام 11000(سال اول) بود و بهترینش 5200(در کنکور99) امسال هم 7800 منطقه 2 تجربی و 242 زبان
از نظر درسی هر سال تو چندتادرس قوی بودم(شیمی و عربی و زبان نقطه قوت ثابتم هستن،یکسال فیزیکم 78 شد یه سال زیست 85 زدم و..) و درس های دینی و ریاضی همیشه نقطه ضعفم بودن.
قبل از کنکور امسال با خودم عهد کردم هرچی شد امسال برم حتی وویس ضبط کردم که حرفام یادم نره خانواده م هم برای اولین بار انتخاب رو به عهده خودم گذاشتن اما با کمال تعجب حالا که وقتش شده دست و دلم به انتخاب رشته نمیره قلبم میلرزه وقتی به این فکر میکنم که دیگه آخر خطه برای آرزوهام و حسرت رشته مورد علاقه م،شغل مورد علاقه م احتمالا تو دلم میمونه
هرسال آه و ناله میکردم که چرا اینطوریه و کاش هر لیسانسی قبول میشم بزنم و برم اما امسال احساس ترس ولم نمیکنه
انگار که یه پرده ای رو از جلو چشمم زده باشن کنار تازه میفهمم در برابر کسانی که موفق شده ن من عملا 0 درصد انرژی گذاشتم و با روش های نادرست وقت خودم رو هدر دادم.
موندم سر یه دوراهی سخت و میخواستم نظر شخص دیگه ای رو هم بپرسم تا تصمیمی که کمترین اشتباه رو داره بگیرم.



ممنون میشم اگه جوابم رو بدین :Y (454):

----------


## گالتیه

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> بابت تاپیک معذرت میخوام اما واقعا چاره ای نداشتم و به شدت به نظر شخص دیگه ای غیر از خودم احتیاج دارم
> یه خلاصه در مورد خودم بگم: من سمپادی بودم و سال 94 اولین کنکورم رو دادم یعنی تا الان 7 بار کنکور دادم و 6 سال پشت کنکوری بودم
> بدترین رتبه ام 11000(سال اول) بود و بهترینش 5200(در کنکور99) امسال هم 7800 منطقه 2 تجربی و 242 زبان
> از نظر درسی هر سال تو چندتادرس قوی بودم(شیمی و عربی و زبان نقطه قوت ثابتم هستن،یکسال فیزیکم 78 شد یه سال زیست 85 زدم و..) و درس های دینی و ریاضی همیشه نقطه ضعفم بودن.
> قبل از کنکور امسال با خودم عهد کردم هرچی شد امسال برم حتی وویس ضبط کردم که حرفام یادم نره خانواده م هم برای اولین بار انتخاب رو به عهده خودم گذاشتن اما با کمال تعجب حالا که وقتش شده دست و دلم به انتخاب رشته نمیره قلبم میلرزه وقتی به این فکر میکنم که دیگه آخر خطه برای آرزوهام و حسرت رشته مورد علاقه م،شغل مورد علاقه م احتمالا تو دلم میمونه
> هرسال آه و ناله میکردم که چرا اینطوریه و کاش هر لیسانسی قبول میشم بزنم و برم اما امسال احساس ترس ولم نمیکنه
> انگار که یه پرده ای رو از جلو چشمم زده باشن کنار تازه میفهمم در برابر کسانی که موفق شده ن من عملا 0 درصد انرژی گذاشتم و با روش های نادرست وقت خودم رو هدر دادم.
> موندم سر یه دوراهی سخت و میخواستم نظر شخص دیگه ای رو هم بپرسم تا تصمیمی که کمترین اشتباه رو داره بگیرم.
> ...




منم دقیقا شرایط تو رو دارم ... سمپادی بودم ولی چند ساله پشت کنکورم . بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که فکر میکنیم مثلا یه برتری نسبت به بقیه داریم و با کمتر درس خوندن هم پزشکی قبول میشیم ! همین باعث میشه درس خوندن به تعویق بیوفته و پشتش تنبلی بیاد و وقتمون هم تلف بشه بره !! 

حالا به دور از این مسائل ، برخلاف رتبه هات شرایط درسی خوبی داری ‌. قشنگ معلومه رتبه های بدت بخاطر مرور ناکافی و عدم پیوستگی درس خوندنت بوده . همین دو مورد رو درست کنی شک نکن توی ۱۴۰۱ پزشکی شهر خوب قبولی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## fariba23

من دخترخالم پارسال 5400 شد امسال 986 البته افراد مختلف با هم فرق می کنند 
من خودم تجربه ای ندارم اما لینک یه ویس براتون میزارم دختر خاله من ازتجربیات  ایشون اسفاده می کردند شاید کمک کنه لینک ویس

----------


## Saeed79

> من دخترخالم پارسال 5400 شد امسال 986 البته افراد مختلف با هم فرق می کنند 
> من خودم تجربه ای ندارم اما لینک یه ویس براتون میزارم دختر خاله من ازتجربیات  ایشون اسفاده می کردند شاید کمک کنه لینک ویس


*کاش حداقل به جای تبلیغ سایت و ویستون توی هر پستی , زحمت میکشیدین و یه تاپیک میزدین و خلاصه نکات ویس رو مینوشتین*

----------


## telma_alen

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> بابت تاپیک معذرت میخوام اما واقعا چاره ای نداشتم و به شدت به نظر شخص دیگه ای غیر از خودم احتیاج دارم
> یه خلاصه در مورد خودم بگم: من سمپادی بودم و سال 94 اولین کنکورم رو دادم یعنی تا الان 7 بار کنکور دادم و 6 سال پشت کنکوری بودم
> بدترین رتبه ام 11000(سال اول) بود و بهترینش 5200(در کنکور99) امسال هم 7800 منطقه 2 تجربی و 242 زبان
> از نظر درسی هر سال تو چندتادرس قوی بودم(شیمی و عربی و زبان نقطه قوت ثابتم هستن،یکسال فیزیکم 78 شد یه سال زیست 85 زدم و..) و درس های دینی و ریاضی همیشه نقطه ضعفم بودن.
> قبل از کنکور امسال با خودم عهد کردم هرچی شد امسال برم حتی وویس ضبط کردم که حرفام یادم نره خانواده م هم برای اولین بار انتخاب رو به عهده خودم گذاشتن اما با کمال تعجب حالا که وقتش شده دست و دلم به انتخاب رشته نمیره قلبم میلرزه وقتی به این فکر میکنم که دیگه آخر خطه برای آرزوهام و حسرت رشته مورد علاقه م،شغل مورد علاقه م احتمالا تو دلم میمونه
> هرسال آه و ناله میکردم که چرا اینطوریه و کاش هر لیسانسی قبول میشم بزنم و برم اما امسال احساس ترس ولم نمیکنه
> انگار که یه پرده ای رو از جلو چشمم زده باشن کنار تازه میفهمم در برابر کسانی که موفق شده ن من عملا 0 درصد انرژی گذاشتم و با روش های نادرست وقت خودم رو هدر دادم.
> موندم سر یه دوراهی سخت و میخواستم نظر شخص دیگه ای رو هم بپرسم تا تصمیمی که کمترین اشتباه رو داره بگیرم.
> ...


رتبه ۵۲۰۰اثبات میکنه که تو کند ذهن و ناتوان نیستی
ولی از افزایش نزدیک ۲۶۰۰رتبت مشخصه خیلی خسته ای خیلی :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Khazan1

> *کاش حداقل به جای تبلیغ سایت و ویستون توی هر پستی , زحمت میکشیدین و یه تاپیک میزدین و خلاصه نکات ویس رو مینوشتین*


از حق بودن سخنانت گریه هایم بند نمی آید :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Khazan1

> سلام دوستان عزیز
> بابت تاپیک معذرت میخوام اما واقعا چاره ای نداشتم و به شدت به نظر شخص دیگه ای غیر از خودم احتیاج دارم
> یه خلاصه در مورد خودم بگم: من سمپادی بودم و سال 94 اولین کنکورم رو دادم یعنی تا الان 7 بار کنکور دادم و 6 سال پشت کنکوری بودم
> بدترین رتبه ام 11000(سال اول) بود و بهترینش 5200(در کنکور99) امسال هم 7800 منطقه 2 تجربی و 242 زبان
> از نظر درسی هر سال تو چندتادرس قوی بودم(شیمی و عربی و زبان نقطه قوت ثابتم هستن،یکسال فیزیکم 78 شد یه سال زیست 85 زدم و..) و درس های دینی و ریاضی همیشه نقطه ضعفم بودن.
> قبل از کنکور امسال با خودم عهد کردم هرچی شد امسال برم حتی وویس ضبط کردم که حرفام یادم نره خانواده م هم برای اولین بار انتخاب رو به عهده خودم گذاشتن اما با کمال تعجب حالا که وقتش شده دست و دلم به انتخاب رشته نمیره قلبم میلرزه وقتی به این فکر میکنم که دیگه آخر خطه برای آرزوهام و حسرت رشته مورد علاقه م،شغل مورد علاقه م احتمالا تو دلم میمونه
> هرسال آه و ناله میکردم که چرا اینطوریه و کاش هر لیسانسی قبول میشم بزنم و برم اما امسال احساس ترس ولم نمیکنه
> انگار که یه پرده ای رو از جلو چشمم زده باشن کنار تازه میفهمم در برابر کسانی که موفق شده ن من عملا 0 درصد انرژی گذاشتم و با روش های نادرست وقت خودم رو هدر دادم.
> موندم سر یه دوراهی سخت و میخواستم نظر شخص دیگه ای رو هم بپرسم تا تصمیمی که کمترین اشتباه رو داره بگیرم.
> ...


جونم برات بگه که زندگی ارزش این همه استرس و دوندگی رو نداره.درمورد رشته های دیگم تحقیق کن :Yahoo (4): در مورد دست و دل نرفتن همه اینجوریم یجوری واسمون اطرافیان نسخه پیچ کردن که اگه سه رشته رو نیاریم هیچ پخی نیستیم. :Yahoo (21): در جواب  ما نیز آنها را به پشم خود به حساب نیاورده و هیچ پخی در نظر نمیگیریم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ester

راستش بنظرم دوباره موندنت ریسک بزرگیه با توجه به افزایش رتبه ای که از کنکور ۹۹تا۴۰۰ داشتی.هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که امسال ۱۰۰درصد توانتو بذاری.

----------


## Hisen

*با رتبه 242 زبان وارد یه رشته خوب و یه دانشگاه خوب از شاخه زبان شو و بهترینش باش و بمون و لذت ببر.
*

----------


## KingFrosta

> جونم برات بگه که زندگی ارزش این همه استرس و دوندگی رو نداره.درمورد رشته های دیگم تحقیق کندر مورد دست و دل نرفتن همه اینجوریم یجوری واسمون اطرافیان نسخه پیچ کردن که اگه سه رشته رو نیاریم هیچ پخی نیستیم.در جواب  ما نیز آنها را به پشم خود به حساب نیاورده و هیچ پخی در نظر نمیگیریم



 همه حرفاتون درسته اما من واقعا فقط به دوتا رشته علاقه دارم(دندان و فیزیوتراپی)که هیچکدومو نمیارم، در مورد رشته های دیگه هم تحقیق کردم ولی فکر اینکه 4 سال تو رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای بهش ندارم وقت تلف کنم اشکمو درمیاره.
تا حالا انقدر در مورد آینده م سردرگم نبودم.
الان هم تنها نگرانیم اینه که از نظر روحی کم بیارم وگرنه با به عقب افتادن ورودم به دانشگاه مشکلی ندارم.

----------


## KingFrosta

> *با رتبه 242 زبان وارد یه رشته خوب و یه دانشگاه خوب از شاخه زبان شو و بهترینش باش و بمون و لذت ببر.
> *


آینده ی شغلی ای که من میخوام رو نداره متاسفانه.

----------


## KingFrosta

> راستش بنظرم دوباره موندنت ریسک بزرگیه با توجه به افزایش رتبه ای که از کنکور ۹۹تا۴۰۰ داشتی.هیچ تضمینی وجود نداره که امسال ۱۰۰درصد توانتو بذاری.


هرسال که موندم ریسک بزرگی بوده و حتی اگه رتبه م تغییر آنچنانی نکنه چیز خاصی از دست نرفته فقط دانشگاه رفتنم یه سال به تاخیر افتاده که اونم خیلی برام مهم نیست چون زمان رسما برام معنیش رو از دست داده

----------


## KingFrosta

> رتبه ۵۲۰۰اثبات میکنه که تو کند ذهن و ناتوان نیستی
> ولی از افزایش نزدیک ۲۶۰۰رتبت مشخصه خیلی خسته ای خیلی


 بله خنگ نیستم اصلا :Yahoo (4): 
خستگی تنها علت مردد بودنم تو انتخاب رشته ست

----------


## KingFrosta

> منم دقیقا شرایط تو رو دارم ... سمپادی بودم ولی چند ساله پشت کنکورم . بزرگترین مشکل ما اینه که فکر میکنیم مثلا یه برتری نسبت به بقیه داریم و با کمتر درس خوندن هم پزشکی قبول میشیم ! همین باعث میشه درس خوندن به تعویق بیوفته و پشتش تنبلی بیاد و وقتمون هم تلف بشه بره !! 
> 
> حالا به دور از این مسائل ، برخلاف رتبه هات شرایط درسی خوبی داری ‌. قشنگ معلومه رتبه های بدت بخاطر مرور ناکافی و عدم پیوستگی درس خوندنت بوده . همین دو مورد رو درست کنی شک نکن توی ۱۴۰۱ پزشکی شهر خوب قبولی



دقیقا! از بس از بچگی با کمترین تلاش ممکن نتیجه گرفتیم حالا که میرسه به یه موضوعی که مرارت و سختی کشیدن میخواد خیلیامون کم میاریم :Yahoo (101): 
این مرور ناکافی که گفتی اشک من رو درآورد چون خیلی از جمع بندی ضربه خوردم حتی امسالم وضعیت درسیم خوب بود ولی از اردیبهشت به بعد حتی یه روز هم نتونستم کامل و درست و حسابی بخونم
 من از همون دوم دبیرستان با توجه به علاقه م به دندانپزشکی اومدم تجربی و بغیر از دندان و فیزیوتراپی هیچ علاقه و میلی به رشته های دیگه ندارم وبا تصور رها کردن هدفم احساس پوچی بهم دست میده.

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> همه حرفاتون درسته اما من واقعا فقط به دوتا رشته علاقه دارم(دندان و فیزیوتراپی)که هیچکدومو نمیارم، در مورد رشته های دیگه هم تحقیق کردم ولی فکر اینکه 4 سال تو رشته ای که هیچ علاقه ای بهش ندارم وقت تلف کنم اشکمو درمیاره.
> تا حالا انقدر در مورد آینده م سردرگم نبودم.
> الان هم تنها نگرانیم اینه که از نظر روحی کم بیارم وگرنه با به عقب افتادن ورودم به دانشگاه مشکلی ندارم.


خوب شد امسالم موندی و بالاخره به خواسته ت رسیدی. ولی برام جالبه که ۷ سال فکر میکردی تنها علاقه ت دندون و فیزیوتراپیه. ولی امسال گفتی انقد برام مهمه که دارو قبول بشم که همه اولویتای اولم رو دارو زدم. دلیل این چرخش ۱۸۰ درجه ای چی بود؟

----------


## KingFrosta

> خوب شد امسالم موندی و بالاخره به خواسته ت رسیدی. ولی برام جالبه که ۷ سال فکر میکردی تنها علاقه ت دندون و فیزیوتراپیه. ولی امسال گفتی انقد برام مهمه که دارو قبول بشم که همه اولویتای اولم رو دارو زدم. دلیل این چرخش ۱۸۰ درجه ای چی بود؟


ببین دندون رو خانواده م دوست داشتن منم اونموقع توهمم این بود که رشته مورد علاقه من اونه. اما امسال که میتونستم با فراغ بال انتخاب رشته کنم بهشون گفتم دارو میخوام. کلی هم سر انتخاب رشته گریه کردم 4 بار هم انتخاب رشته مو ویرایش کردم آخرش مامانم بابامو دعوا کرد که ولش کن بذار بره دنبال علاقه اش. :Yahoo (20): 
کل 7 سال رو هم فکر نمیکردم اون دوتا مورد علاقه من هستن. اون دو سه سال اول هم دارو میخواستم بعد دیدم دندان پزشکی در چشم فامیل باکلاس تره میگفتم دندون میخوام و خودم هم باورم شده بود. دیروز بابام اومد پیشم گفت وقتی میبینم انقد خوشحالی میدونم که انتخابت درست بوده و سربلندمون کردی و ازین حرفا :Yahoo (8): 
ولی باورم نمیشه تو این تاپیک پست کردی حیثیتم رفت :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> ببین دندون رو خانواده م دوست داشتن منم اونموقع توهمم این بود که رشته مورد علاقه من اونه. اما امسال که میتونستم با فراغ بال انتخاب رشته کنم بهشون گفتم دارو میخوام. کلی هم سر انتخاب رشته گریه کردم 4 بار هم انتخاب رشته مو ویرایش کردم آخرش مامانم بابامو دعوا کرد که ولش کن بذار بره دنبال علاقه اش.کل 7 سال رو هم فکر نمیکردم اون دوتا مورد علاقه من هستن. اون دو سه سال اول هم دارو میخواستم بعد دیدم دندان پزشکی در چشم فامیل باکلاس تره میگفتم دندون میخوام و خودم هم باورم شده بود. دیروز بابام اومد پیشم گفت وقتی میبینم انقد خوشحالی میدونم که انتخابت درست بوده و سربلندمون کردی و ازین حرفاولی باورم نمیشه تو این تاپیک پست کردی حیثیتم رفت


اتفاقا خیلی خوب شد برای کسایی که بین علاقه قلبی و پرستیژ موندن کدومو انتخاب کنن این تاپیکو بخونن. ولی فکر کنم سال 99 میتونستی فیزیوتراپی یه دانشگاه تیپ ۳ قبول شی. نه؟

----------


## KingFrosta

> اتفاقا خیلی خوب شد برای کسایی که بین علاقه قلبی و پرستیژ موندن کدومو انتخاب کنن این تاپیکو بخونن. ولی فکر کنم سال 99 میتونستی فیزیوتراپی یه دانشگاه تیپ ۳ قبول شی. نه؟


فیزیوهارو میزدم بعد میرفتم تو آخرین مهلت انتخاب رشته حذفشون میکردم :Yahoo (117): 
والا فکر نمیکنم فیزیو روزانه میاوردم چون ظرفیتش خیلی کمه و همه دانشگاه ها هم ارائه ش نمیدن.

----------


## Kami1995

> فیزیوهارو میزدم بعد میرفتم تو آخرین مهلت انتخاب رشته حذفشون میکردم
> والا فکر نمیکنم فیزیو روزانه میاوردم چون ظرفیتش خیلی کمه و همه دانشگاه ها هم ارائه ش نمیدن.


میشه توضیح بدین امسال چیکار کردین که رتبتون خوب شد منم وضعیتی مشابه شما داشتم و الان خیلی ناراحتم  امسال رتبتون به روزانه رسید یا پردیس؟

----------


## KingFrosta

> میشه توضیح بدین امسال چیکار کردین که رتبتون خوب شد منم وضعیتی مشابه شما داشتم و الان خیلی ناراحتم


حقیقتش کارهای متفاوتی که نسبت به سال های قبل انجام دادم این بود:
1)منابعم رو محدودتر کردم، من سال های قبل برای هر درس چندین کتاب تست داشتم و هیچکدوم رو هم نمیرسیدم کامل بخونم و همین خودش کلی بهم استرس میداد.
2)به فامیل گفتم من رفتم دانشگاه دارم فیزیوتراپی میخونم که بدون استرس اینکه فضول ها زنگ بزنن و از وضعیتم بپرسن تو آرامش درس بخونم. :Yahoo (20): (البته من خیلی اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون هم دروغه هم اگه خدای نکرده رشته بالاتری نیاری یه جورایی ضایع میشه! توصیه م اینه اگر همچین افرادی دور و برت هستن روراست بهشون بگی کاریت نداشته باشن)
3)تو دوران جمع بندی هرجور شده روحیه خودم رو حفظ کردم. من بیشترین ضربه رو همیشه از جمع بندی میخوردم چون فکر میکردم نمیتونم به اندازه کافی مرور کنم.
4)به آزمون های آزمایشی به چشم یک ابزار نگاه کردم نه چیزی که سرنوشتم رو تعیین میکنه. عدد تراز دیگه مثل سال های قبل میزان موفقیت من رو تعیین نمیکرد.
5)تحلیل آزمون رو خیلی جدی گرفتم. به نظرم رفع یادگیری های ناقص در طولانی مدت خیلی کمک کننده ست و میبینی بعد از یه مدتی به راحتی میتونی اشکالاتت رو پیدا و برطرف کنی.
6)توکل کردن به خدا. ببین من مذهبی آنچنان نیستم و اصلا هم عقایدم رو به دیگران تحمیل نمیکنم اما به نظرم هرکسی احتیاج داره تا از نظر روحی خودش رو ترمیم کنه و احساسات و افکار منفی رو که مانع پیشرفتش میشن از خودش دور کنه. شما میتونی دعا بخونی یا مدیتیشن انجام بدی یا موسیقی بی کلام گوش بدی و.. خلاصه با خودته.
7)وسواس مطالعاتی رو گذاشتم کنار. با توجه به برهه های مختلف سال کنکور نوع درس خوندن و مرور فرق میکنه. گاهی اوقات مرور با تست لازمه گاهی اوقات هم مرور متن کتاب. هیچ موقع هم برای اینکه همزمان همه تست ها رو بزنیم و همه درس ها و مباحثشون رو از اول با حوصله بخونیم وقت نیست پس بهتره با توجه به زمان و برنامه بهترین روش رو انتخاب کنیم.
.
.
. اینا چیزایی بود که به ذهنم رسید. این تجربیات منه و ممکنه به درد شما نخوره چون من مشاور نیستم و وضعیت درسی شما رو هم نمیدونم که بخوام براتون نسخه بپیچم.اما اگر مصمم هستید که دوباره کنکور بدید رفتار درسیتون رو در سال های گذشته مرور کنید و ببینید اشکال کار کجاست بعد میتونید برای رفع اون برنامه ریزی کنید که ان شا الله به نتیجه دلخواهتون برسید.(و اینکه خیلی از بچه های انجمن تاپیکای آموزشی خوبی رو به اشتراک گذاشتن میتونین از اونا هم استفاده کنید)



> امسال رتبتون به روزانه رسید یا پردیس؟


امسال من داروسازی روزانه اهواز قبول شدم.

----------


## mahdi_blueheart

> حقیقتش کارهای متفاوتی که نسبت به سال های قبل انجام دادم این بود:
> 1)منابعم رو محدودتر کردم، من سال های قبل برای هر درس چندین کتاب تست داشتم و هیچکدوم رو هم نمیرسیدم کامل بخونم و همین خودش کلی بهم استرس میداد.
> 2)به فامیل گفتم من رفتم دانشگاه دارم فیزیوتراپی میخونم که بدون استرس اینکه فضول ها زنگ بزنن و از وضعیتم بپرسن تو آرامش درس بخونم.(البته من خیلی اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون هم دروغه هم اگه خدای نکرده رشته بالاتری نیاری یه جورایی ضایع میشه! توصیه م اینه اگر همچین افرادی دور و برت هستن روراست بهشون بگی کاریت نداشته باشن)
> 3)تو دوران جمع بندی هرجور شده روحیه خودم رو حفظ کردم. من بیشترین ضربه رو همیشه از جمع بندی میخوردم چون فکر میکردم نمیتونم به اندازه کافی مرور کنم.
> 4)به آزمون های آزمایشی به چشم یک ابزار نگاه کردم نه چیزی که سرنوشتم رو تعیین میکنه. عدد تراز دیگه مثل سال های قبل میزان موفقیت من رو تعیین نمیکرد.
> 5)تحلیل آزمون رو خیلی جدی گرفتم. به نظرم رفع یادگیری های ناقص در طولانی مدت خیلی کمک کننده ست و میبینی بعد از یه مدتی به راحتی میتونی اشکالاتت رو پیدا و برطرف کنی.
> 6)توکل کردن به خدا. ببین من مذهبی آنچنان نیستم و اصلا هم عقایدم رو به دیگران تحمیل نمیکنم اما به نظرم هرکسی احتیاج داره تا از نظر روحی خودش رو ترمیم کنه و احساسات و افکار منفی رو که مانع پیشرفتش میشن از خودش دور کنه. شما میتونی دعا بخونی یا مدیتیشن انجام بدی یا موسیقی بی کلام گوش بدی و.. خلاصه با خودته.
> 7)وسواس مطالعاتی رو گذاشتم کنار. با توجه به برهه های مختلف سال کنکور نوع درس خوندن و مرور فرق میکنه. گاهی اوقات مرور با تست لازمه گاهی اوقات هم مرور متن کتاب. هیچ موقع هم برای اینکه همزمان همه تست ها رو بزنیم و همه درس ها و مباحثشون رو از اول با حوصله بخونیم وقت نیست پس بهتره با توجه به زمان و برنامه بهترین روش رو انتخاب کنیم.
> .
> ...


 بسیار عالی. واقعاً بهت تبریک میگم. کار هر کسی نیست این همه سال تسلیم نشدن. نشون دادی میتونی مشکلاتی که میتونه هر کدوم از ما ها رو تو زندگی خم کنه به راحتی پشت سر بذاری

----------


## Kami1995

> حقیقتش کارهای متفاوتی که نسبت به سال های قبل انجام دادم این بود:
> 1)منابعم رو محدودتر کردم، من سال های قبل برای هر درس چندین کتاب تست داشتم و هیچکدوم رو هم نمیرسیدم کامل بخونم و همین خودش کلی بهم استرس میداد.
> 2)به فامیل گفتم من رفتم دانشگاه دارم فیزیوتراپی میخونم که بدون استرس اینکه فضول ها زنگ بزنن و از وضعیتم بپرسن تو آرامش درس بخونم.(البته من خیلی اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون هم دروغه هم اگه خدای نکرده رشته بالاتری نیاری یه جورایی ضایع میشه! توصیه م اینه اگر همچین افرادی دور و برت هستن روراست بهشون بگی کاریت نداشته باشن)
> 3)تو دوران جمع بندی هرجور شده روحیه خودم رو حفظ کردم. من بیشترین ضربه رو همیشه از جمع بندی میخوردم چون فکر میکردم نمیتونم به اندازه کافی مرور کنم.
> 4)به آزمون های آزمایشی به چشم یک ابزار نگاه کردم نه چیزی که سرنوشتم رو تعیین میکنه. عدد تراز دیگه مثل سال های قبل میزان موفقیت من رو تعیین نمیکرد.
> 5)تحلیل آزمون رو خیلی جدی گرفتم. به نظرم رفع یادگیری های ناقص در طولانی مدت خیلی کمک کننده ست و میبینی بعد از یه مدتی به راحتی میتونی اشکالاتت رو پیدا و برطرف کنی.
> 6)توکل کردن به خدا. ببین من مذهبی آنچنان نیستم و اصلا هم عقایدم رو به دیگران تحمیل نمیکنم اما به نظرم هرکسی احتیاج داره تا از نظر روحی خودش رو ترمیم کنه و احساسات و افکار منفی رو که مانع پیشرفتش میشن از خودش دور کنه. شما میتونی دعا بخونی یا مدیتیشن انجام بدی یا موسیقی بی کلام گوش بدی و.. خلاصه با خودته.
> 7)وسواس مطالعاتی رو گذاشتم کنار. با توجه به برهه های مختلف سال کنکور نوع درس خوندن و مرور فرق میکنه. گاهی اوقات مرور با تست لازمه گاهی اوقات هم مرور متن کتاب. هیچ موقع هم برای اینکه همزمان همه تست ها رو بزنیم و همه درس ها و مباحثشون رو از اول با حوصله بخونیم وقت نیست پس بهتره با توجه به زمان و برنامه بهترین روش رو انتخاب کنیم.
> .
> ...


تا دلت بخاد که فلمیل فضول داریم پیگیرن بدجور من مرورم کم بود واینکه فوق العاده ادم استرسیم یهو بترسم اصلا همه چیو بهم میریزم خیلی بد یه مشکل دیگم دارم اینکه همش احساس میکنم چون زیاد خوندم باید همه تستارو درست جواب بدم بعد تو خونوادمم پیش مادر پدرم خیلی تحقیر میشم که عملا میرسه صفر روحیم وگرنه از نظر درسی قویم شیمی قوتم ریاضی وفیزیک نقطه ضعفم یعنی ریاضی تا یه مرحله به اخرش میرم دیگ میگه نه بلد نیستم ولش میکنم

----------


## Fatemeh873

> حقیقتش کارهای متفاوتی که نسبت به سال های قبل انجام دادم این بود:
> 1)منابعم رو محدودتر کردم، من سال های قبل برای هر درس چندین کتاب تست داشتم و هیچکدوم رو هم نمیرسیدم کامل بخونم و همین خودش کلی بهم استرس میداد.
> 2)به فامیل گفتم من رفتم دانشگاه دارم فیزیوتراپی میخونم که بدون استرس اینکه فضول ها زنگ بزنن و از وضعیتم بپرسن تو آرامش درس بخونم.(البته من خیلی اینو توصیه نمیکنم چون هم دروغه هم اگه خدای نکرده رشته بالاتری نیاری یه جورایی ضایع میشه! توصیه م اینه اگر همچین افرادی دور و برت هستن روراست بهشون بگی کاریت نداشته باشن)
> 3)تو دوران جمع بندی هرجور شده روحیه خودم رو حفظ کردم. من بیشترین ضربه رو همیشه از جمع بندی میخوردم چون فکر میکردم نمیتونم به اندازه کافی مرور کنم.
> 4)به آزمون های آزمایشی به چشم یک ابزار نگاه کردم نه چیزی که سرنوشتم رو تعیین میکنه. عدد تراز دیگه مثل سال های قبل میزان موفقیت من رو تعیین نمیکرد.
> 5)تحلیل آزمون رو خیلی جدی گرفتم. به نظرم رفع یادگیری های ناقص در طولانی مدت خیلی کمک کننده ست و میبینی بعد از یه مدتی به راحتی میتونی اشکالاتت رو پیدا و برطرف کنی.
> 6)توکل کردن به خدا. ببین من مذهبی آنچنان نیستم و اصلا هم عقایدم رو به دیگران تحمیل نمیکنم اما به نظرم هرکسی احتیاج داره تا از نظر روحی خودش رو ترمیم کنه و احساسات و افکار منفی رو که مانع پیشرفتش میشن از خودش دور کنه. شما میتونی دعا بخونی یا مدیتیشن انجام بدی یا موسیقی بی کلام گوش بدی و.. خلاصه با خودته.
> 7)وسواس مطالعاتی رو گذاشتم کنار. با توجه به برهه های مختلف سال کنکور نوع درس خوندن و مرور فرق میکنه. گاهی اوقات مرور با تست لازمه گاهی اوقات هم مرور متن کتاب. هیچ موقع هم برای اینکه همزمان همه تست ها رو بزنیم و همه درس ها و مباحثشون رو از اول با حوصله بخونیم وقت نیست پس بهتره با توجه به زمان و برنامه بهترین روش رو انتخاب کنیم.
> .
> ...


سلام،خیلی خیلی تبریک میگم، و اینکه حتما مصاحبه بکنی ها.اصلا واسه شما واجبه!چون مطمئنا یه انگیزه خیلی خوب واسه پشت کنکوری ها میشه اینکه به نتیجه رسیدین.و اینکه این اشکالایی هم که گفتین نشون میده تجربتون بالاست.خلاصه حیف میشه مصاحبه ای نباشه ازتون.

----------


## Parimolaei

سلاممم عزیزمممم خیلیییی بهت تبریک میگمممم :Yahoo (8):  فوق العاده اوردی دارو روزانه رتبه خیلی خوبی میخواد بالاخره به خواستت رسیدی وقتی دیدم قبول شدی اخرش اشک تو چشام اومد منم مثل خودت هستم ..منم مثل تو هستم تا حالا ۶ بار کنکور دادم و امسال ۵ عزار شدم قبول نشدم میشه ازت بپرسم منابعت رو امسال بگی ؟ از کلاس انلاین دبیری خاص استفاده کردی ؟ شما کدوم منطقه هستین ؟؟ازمون قلم چی میرفتین ؟؟ببخشین سوللاتم زیاد شد اگه وقت کردین جواب بوین خیلیییی ممنون میشم  :Y (518):

----------


## KingFrosta

> سلاممم عزیزمممم خیلیییی بهت تبریک میگمممم فوق العاده اوردی دارو روزانه رتبه خیلی خوبی میخواد بالاخره به خواستت رسیدی وقتی دیدم قبول شدی اخرش اشک تو چشام اومد منم مثل خودت هستم ..منم مثل تو هستم تا حالا ۶ بار کنکور دادم و امسال ۵ عزار شدم قبول نشدم میشه ازت بپرسم منابعت رو امسال بگی ؟ از کلاس انلاین دبیری خاص استفاده کردی ؟ شما کدوم منطقه هستین ؟؟ازمون قلم چی میرفتین ؟؟ببخشین سوللاتم زیاد شد اگه وقت کردین جواب بوین خیلیییی ممنون میشم


سلام عزیزم تو پیام خصوصی برات فرستادم

----------


## مالفیسنت

بنظرم  شجاعت خیلی زیادی دارید . موفقیتتون تبریک میگم

----------


## KingFrosta

> تا دلت بخاد که فلمیل فضول داریم پیگیرن بدجور من مرورم کم بود واینکه فوق العاده ادم استرسیم یهو بترسم اصلا همه چیو بهم میریزم خیلی بد یه مشکل دیگم دارم اینکه همش احساس میکنم چون زیاد خوندم باید همه تستارو درست جواب بدم بعد تو خونوادمم پیش مادر پدرم خیلی تحقیر میشم که عملا میرسه صفر روحیم وگرنه از نظر درسی قویم شیمی قوتم ریاضی وفیزیک نقطه ضعفم یعنی ریاضی تا یه مرحله به اخرش میرم دیگ میگه نه بلد نیستم ولش میکنم


ببین بعضی وقتا واقعا باید از یه گوش بشنوی و ازون گوش در کنی. مردم همیشه حرف میزنن شما بهشون اهمیت نده. فامیل هم درسته فضوله ولی الان انقدر مردم مشغله و گرفتاری دارن که مطمئن باش اونقدرا وقت ندارن در مورد شما حرف بزنن.
برای استرست هم شما یه درسی رو شروع میکنی به اصولی مطالعه کردن و بعد از یه مدتی میبینی داری نتایج دلخواه میگیری و خود این موفقیت ها باعث میشه استرست بریزه و با انگیزه بیشتری درس بخونی. اما اگر در مورد هر چیزی استرس میگیری جوری که مانع از انجام دادن کارهات میشه بد نیست با یک کسی که دانشش رو داره صحبت کنی تا کمکت کنه. اگر هم دسترسی به روانشناس یا مشاور خوب نداری میتونی احساسات و دغدغه هات رو یادداشت کنی این باعث میشه با دید منطقی تری بهشون نگاه کنی و گاهی اوقات میبینی چیزی که در موردش استرس داری مسئله ای هست که به راحتی میتونی حلش کنی. 
اون احساس تحقیر و شرمندگی دربرابر پدر و مادرت رو من درک میکنم و متاسفانه راه حل خاصی به ذهنم نمیرسه. میتونی بهشون بگی که زخم زبون زدنشون و کلام تحقیرآمیزشون باعث میشه نتونی خوب تمرکز کنی و از تمام پتانسیلت استفاده کنی. بهشون بگو مدتی رعایت بکنن تا بتونن تلاش واقعی تو رو ببینن.
در مورد ریاضی هم باید بگم درسیه که نباید ولش کنی. تو حتی ممکنه تا عید هم به درصد بالای 50 نرسی اما اگه ولش نکنی و اصولی بخونی و مسئله حل کنی و زحمت بکشی میبینی که بعد از عید درصد ریاضیت پیشرفت قابل توجهی میکنه. (چون طبق تجربه من کسایی که میگن ریاضی ضعیفن در واقع دارن میگن ما پایه مون ضعیفه. ریاضی صبر میخواد و تلاش. تا ریاضیت قوی شه مقداری زمان میبره اما خیلی می ارزه چون قدرت تفکر و تجزیه و تحلیلت رو بالا میبره و تو درسای دیگه هم کمکت میکنه.)
در مورد فیزیک هم به غیر از چندتا مبحث مفهومی مثل سینماتیک و دینامیک بقیه اش سوالای نسبتا روتینی داره(لزوما آسون نه ها اما قابل فهم و حل) که اونم با حل مسئله زیاد توش ماهر میشی.
روحیه ت رو هم باید بسازی باید تو ناامیدی تلاش کنی و کوچکترین نتیجه تلاشت رو که دیدی بچسبی بهش و تشنه بهتر شدن بشی. باید انگیزه رو خودت واسه خودت با درس خوندن و نتیجه خوب گرفتن بسازی.
من هر چقدر هم حرف انگیزشی بزنم شما بعد از چند روز فراموش میکنی اما وقتی زحمت میکشی و پیشرفت میکنی اون خودش برات بهترین انگیزه میشه.
بازم میگم من مشاور نیستم  اما خوشحال میشم اگه کمکی از دستم برمیاد انجام بدم.

----------


## KingFrosta

> بنظرم  شجاعت خیلی زیادی دارید . موفقیتتون تبریک میگم


مرسی عزیزم :Y (694):

----------


## rey99

> سلام عزیزم تو پیام خصوصی برات فرستادم


سلام تبریک میگم قبولیتو واقعا الان لذت داره میشه از منابع و کلاس ها و روش هات برای منم بفرستی ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم

----------


## Tara mo

سلام عزیزم تبریک میگم 
واقعا عالی بود مبارکت باشه❤️

----------


## wonshower

> سلام عزیزم تو پیام خصوصی برات فرستادم


منم میخام بدونم

----------


## KingFrosta

> منم میخام بدونم


چشم عزیزم برات میفرستم
ولی حقیقت موضوع اینه که در نهایت سطح علمی شما و اینکه بیان چه کتابی براتون گیراتره تعیین کننده منبع مناسب شماست

----------


## Akhansari

> چشم عزیزم برات میفرستم
> ولی حقیقت موضوع اینه که در نهایت سطح علمی شما و اینکه بیان چه کتابی براتون گیراتره تعیین کننده منبع مناسب شماست


سلام ممنون میشم برای من هم ارسال کنین

----------


## joodii

> چشم عزیزم برات میفرستم
> ولی حقیقت موضوع اینه که در نهایت سطح علمی شما و اینکه بیان چه کتابی براتون گیراتره تعیین کننده منبع مناسب شماست


اگه اشکالی نداره و زحمتی نیست میشه تو همین تاپیک لیست منابع رو بفرستی؟که هرکس با توجه به سطحش و نیازش منبعش رو انتخاب کنه و شمام هی نخواد برای هرکس جداگانه بفرستی و اذیت نشی :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Kami1995

> سلام عزیزم تو پیام خصوصی برات فرستادم


میشه خواهش کنم برا منم بفرستینش🥺🥺

----------

